# GA16DE Headers/ehaust for California



## SR_Carter (Apr 21, 2012)

So I have been looking for a header exhaust combo for my 94 1.6 Sentra. Something not terribly expensive to just give it a little more pep. Seems that Hotshot is out of business and pacesetters rust. I live near the beach in CA so I'm looking for emissions legal stuff that will resist rust. Any help would be great.

anyone have experience with this KOSpeed company? Found these on ebay.
STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST HEADER 91-99 NISSAN SENTRA 200SX 1.6 4CYL GA16DE B13/B14 | eBay


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

"Minor modifications may be required for certain models. Professional installation recommended" 

Maybe contact the seller?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It doesn't say anything about being CARB certified, so I doubt it'll pass emissions standards of CA. If something is CARB certified, they usually make it a point of saying it in their advertisement.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just put one of the eBay header on my 84 sentra with the ga16de and it hit the oil pan I had to take it to my exhaust guy to modify it to make it fit but afterwords it works great.


----------



## SR_Carter (Apr 21, 2012)

how much was the mod? Also would powder coating a set of pacesetters fix the rust problems?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Powder coating new headers will greatly extend the life of headers.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

reeseman1981 said:


>


I'd be uncomfortable leaving my O2S in that runner. You have 3 other cylinders to monitor.

Otherwise, it looks good. Any pics of the car?


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a link to my post about my car

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=169195


----------



## SR_Carter (Apr 21, 2012)

reeseman1981 said:


> Here is a link to my post about my car
> 
> start of a b11 sentra ga16de swap - Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum


Interesting at like $140 with work I would be interested to know how they hold up to rust and such. Other than performance increases have you noticed and fuel mileage improvements the stock header just seems so inefficient.


----------



## reeseman1981 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've only had mine a couple days so I haven't seen the fuel Millage change it's been nice where I live so the motorcycle has been out


----------

